# Instruction



## Brian Chislett (May 19, 2012)

I would like to advance from slimlines and the such kits. Does anybody in the US offer instruction on more advanced Pen Making. Although I am in the UK. travelling to the US is no problem. I recently attended a box turning course at the John Campbell Scool in NC.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## bluwolf (May 19, 2012)

Brian,

This may be what you're looking for:

Penmaking

Mike


----------



## its_virgil (May 19, 2012)

and you could contact Kurt via his website to inquire about the class and if it meetis your needs.
Kurt Hertzog Home

Do a good turn daily!
Don



bluwolf said:


> Brian,
> 
> This may be what you're looking for:
> 
> ...


----------



## bluwolf (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for adding that Don. It will also give Brian an idea of Kurt's credentials.

Mike


----------



## Brian Chislett (May 19, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen.I shall make enquiries. Kurt's products are already well known this side of the pond, so I would be in safe hands.
Cheers
Brian


----------

